# City Police handed suit by protester



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

By ANDREW WOLFE, Telegraph Staff 
[email protected]

Published: Friday, Nov. 5, 2004

NASHUA - The Bedford man who dressed as a terrorist in the hope of scaring up votes for President Bush has filed a "petition for redress" against city police.

Joseph Galibois, of 45 Federation Road, filed his petition Thursday afternoon in Hillsborough County Superior Court.

Galibois seeks a written apology and $208 in punitive damages from Sgt. John Fisher, whom he charges violated his constitutional rights by threatening him with arrest.

"Sgt. Fisher infringed upon my Constitutionally protected right to freedom of expression by unlawfully intimidating me with a threat of prosecution for crimes that I had not committed, was not committing and gave no indication that I would commit," Galibois wrote.

Galibois' petition asks the court to order Fisher to write him an apology acknowledging that Fisher violated his civil rights, and to pay him $1 a week every Tuesday until the next presidential election, for a total of $208.

Galibois paid the standard $145 fee to file his petition, and he said the $208 would be more symbolic than anything."It gives him something to think about. Hopefully, as he writes the check, he'll remember why he's doing it. I don't want any money, I just don't want this to happen again," Galibois said Thursday.

Galibois sent a copy of his petition to the New Hampshire Civil Liberties Union, in the hope that the organization will take up his case, he said.

"I'm probably going to need help. I just wanted to get the ball started," he said.

Galibois dressed up as a "terrorist" to illustrate his view that John Kerry is soft on terrorism, and that terrorists would prefer Kerry to Bush, he said.

He donned black shoes, pants, shirt and ski mask, olive-green ammunition bandoleers and a plastic squirt gun that resembled an assault rifle, except for the bright orange cap at the end of the barrel. He carried a homemade Kerry sign, and waved at people passing by.

Police said they ordered Galibois to take off his mask and put away his gun and bandoleers because of complaints that he was alarming people, and the officers' observations that he was distracting motorists, creating a traffic hazard.

Galibois was out on Library Hill from about 10 a.m. until 1:45 p.m., when Fisher confronted him, Galibois said.

Police said Fisher first spotted Galibois arguing with other campaigners near Amherst Street School, but Galibois said he never left the triangular area around the Soldiers and Sailors Monument.

Galibois said Fisher told him that he would be charged with disorderly conduct and making a false public alarm if he didn't comply, and gave him four minutes to do so. When Galibois asked Fisher why he couldn't at least keep his ski mask on, he said Fisher replied, "I'm not playing that game with you today."

Deputy Police Chief Wayne MacDonald defended the officer's handling of the matter Wednesday, saying Galibois' theatrics were causing a traffic hazard.

It looks like this guy was displaying what many of us were thinking. I couldn't find the pic online but I saw how he was dressed and he looked like he was straight out of Fallujah orThe Gaza Strip. His homemade sign said "Vote Kerry" with the K backwards. His story was also on Fox25 news tonight.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Galibois dressed up as a "terrorist" to illustrate his view that John Kerry is soft on terrorism, and that terrorists would prefer Kerry to Bush, he said.
> 
> He donned black shoes, pants, shirt and ski mask, olive-green ammunition bandoleers and a plastic squirt gun that resembled an assault rifle, except for the bright orange cap at the end of the barrel. He carried a homemade Kerry sign, and waved at people passing by.
> 
> Police said they ordered Galibois to take off his mask and put away his gun and bandoleers because of complaints that he was alarming people, and the officers' observations that he was distracting motorists, creating a traffic hazard. *_


What a F'ing nut :shock: ... but funny... :lol:


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Just think what would have happened if a Kerry supporter somehow rigged up a costume to insult George Bush. If the Police so much as looked funny at him or her, it would probably be national news on tv, radio, the internet, and the newspaper. Hard line democrats (or communists as I prefer to call them) have unfortunately gained an almost "untouchable status" within the mainstream media with a few exceptions. They try and force their will on normal Americans and portray thier sick views on life as normal, with the full support of the newsmedia. Anyone who disagrees with them are instantly branded as bigots, which forces thier opponents to defend their character as opposed to defending the issue at hand. So getting back to that protester, he may be an extremist, but he still does have the right to express how he feels just as much as those communist pigs.


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

See what happens when you give people a break...should have locked him up for all the grief..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've been out of the academy for a while...I pay attention to the news and am a 
political junkie'. I guess I missed the new constitutional right of "freedom of expression"  

John Edwards will probably represent him 'pro bono'.............nah, he's a trial lawyer and there would be no money in it!


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

I do admire his spirit but I would have clinked and tossed him.


----------



## melissa112580 (Jul 3, 2003)

that guys lucky that nobody shot him


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> He donned black shoes, pants, shirt and ski mask, olive-green ammunition bandoleers and a plastic squirt gun that resembled an assault rifle


So how was he dressed like a terrorist? That what the average yokel wears up there in Nashua/Hilllsboro/Milford area! :lol: 

As long as he is 250 feet from the entrance to the polling place and is not a danger to him self and others............let'em be. Some people dunk there oreos a little different, at least he was rooting for the right (no pun) guy.


----------

